# Eigene Wrapper-Klassen



## Ariol (28. Apr 2008)

Hi,

nur mal Interesse halber: Ist es möglich eigene Wrapper-Klassen zu schreiben, die Werte aus den Primitiven automatisch casten?

Sagen wir mal ich habe eine Klasse "MeineKlasse", die genau einen int-Wert verwaltet - ist es möglich diese so umzuschreiben das folgendes Konstrukt möglich ist?


```
MeineKlasse einInt = 3;
```

Bin gespannt auf alle Antworten


----------



## Marco13 (28. Apr 2008)

Nein.


----------



## JPKI (28. Apr 2008)

Du meinst so 'ne Art Autoboxing? Kannst es ja mal versuchen, indem du die Klasse java.lang.Integer erweiterst...

Edit: Ach, ich Dummerle^^ Die Wrapperklasen sind ja final, hab ich eben doch glatt vergessen. Dann muss ich mich Marco13 anschließen: Es geht nicht.


----------

